# Termites



## TxBuilder

The previous owner had problems with termites and told me he treated them. I am seeing signs that they are back. Is this usual for termites to return or did he just not treat them right?


----------



## j3rmz

It really depends on what signs you are seeing, chances are they just did not treat right, what are the signs that you are seeing that make you think the termites are back?

-Jeremy


----------



## PaulJ

I would first recomend getting a termite inspector to come out and check your entire house for active termites.

If they find the termites have them treat the area then install a preventive system like Termidor. This is almost a must. Termites will return and you need protection. With your preventive system you need to get a "termite bond". This is essentially an insurance that the termite company will come back and check for new damage. If there is any new damage they will fix the damage plus re-treat the termites. It will cost you a fee for a year but it is well worth it.

Termites can cause serious amounts of damage until they are even seen. I'm talking 30k+ in damage easy if let untreated or not found in time. Serious problem


----------



## TxBuilder

We have a tree stump infested with termites and carpenter ants. What do you all expect I will have to pay to get this treated? $500?


----------



## CraigFL

If your problem is just the tree stump, I would have it cut a ground up. Then I would go to one of the Do-It-Yourself places to get the termite killer.


----------



## james b

well i would do as craig from florida suggested except in reverse order .I would treat the stump and surrounding ares then have the stump ground out.  I would also have my house inspected for termites and have it treated professional so as to get a termite bond.good luck hope this helps.


----------



## woodworkingmenace

I had, and I think they are back, the little burrowing buggers...

My house abutts the alley way that is the only egress from my little area back here, and it runs along the entire side of my house... Well, the Gas Company came an replaced a bunch of piping and I foung out, through watching them that the entire street is nothing but SAND!  For about 10 feet, its all sand with some ashpault covering, and those little buggers have all the moisture they want! Plus my house is made from street bricks, two layers side by side, all the way up to the roof.  

I was putting in sockets in the basement at one time, and drilled into the brick. I drilled about a 1/4 inch before I hit mush!  Not a good thing for me, but, the wife insists that she will NOT MOVE from this house, that we will both die in this house, (now that I am retired), and doesnt want to hear anything about it...sheesh!.  So, the house was termited before I bought it, and I've seen thier actions, (dirt comeing through the brick and mortar along the walls), so, I put some Diazonon plus down some holes beside the house, (took the plugs out that the termite guy put in, and they poured out of there!).  They were kept in check for a few years, but, I have to do it again, because I see some activity on the shelf in the basement, where "dirt" is comeing through the brick again... So, time for another shot...


Just my two cents worth...

Jesse


----------



## inspectorD

Termites DO NOT EAT BRICK.


----------



## stollison

Termites DO come back, but the treatment still may have been insufficient. You definitely don't want to take any chances!


----------



## dzldoc

Termidor is the best. There are two kinds of homes in the u.s. , those with termites and those that will have termites. Termites exist in all but one state in the u.s. Alaska of course. They are always there, it's just a matter of whether your barrier is still active. One early sign of termites is ant piles close to your foundation. Ants are natural predators of termites. There has actually been a new species of termite discovered in New Orleans since Katrina. Just what we need


----------



## TxBuilder

I heard about that new species. It has came into Texas. What is bad about them is termites have to go outside for moisture so you can see them entering the house usually. Well the new breed creates it's own moisture so once in your house they don't have to leave. Just keep feeding.


----------



## inspectorD

Plastic houses anyone?
I remember the first tented house I saw in CA for treating termites.....

Then I saw one being torn down due to the extensive damage...in only a few weeks they had eaten most of the framework.

Im goin north when they show up here.


----------



## CraigFL

A few years ago I was in Key West. There was an open house so my wife and I decided to take a look. The clu was the realtor was set up on a table outside by the garage. She warned us that the home had termite damage. We walked in and my wife opened a kitchen cabinet doo which promptly fell off onto the floor. I leaned against the trim mold and it crumbled. Most of the wood had been eaten out to the paint and that is what was holding most of it together. We carefully walked out while the wood floor creaked. I wasn't sure we would make it out without going throught it!

After that, we were more concerned about termite treatments...


----------

